# 1.8 made where?



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe the 1.8 engine was 'made' in Mexico.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The 1.4T is made in Austria but will be manufactured in the US sometime later this year. I doubt where the engine is made has anything to do with the keyfob.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the fob is made by a company in Germany.

...the 1.8L engine (RPO: LUW) is made by GM-Mexico in Toluca, Mexico, according to the GM-Powertrain *website*.


----------

